
The Noel Smith-Wenkle Salary Negotiation Method - charlieirish
http://infohost.nmt.edu/~shipman/org/noel.html
======
PaulHoule
Woohoo! I remember taking a C programming course from John Shipman (the author
of this post) back in the day.

